
Fewer mallocs in curl - kbrosnan
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/04/22/fewer-mallocs-in-curl/
======
noobermin
Meta-comment, curl is one of the few products I know that a) has authors who
care about such low level tweaks and b) does a good job at presenting it all
in a blog-readable format on a timely basis...either that or it's just Daniel.

